# Mallard Pics



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey folks... thought I'd feed the creative bug today so I took the wifes nice camera out and got some good (I think anyway) shots of our local Mallards. Enjoy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are great pics. Makes me think I need to paint my decoys. the colors are so different from what my decs look like. Too bad the shutter speed wasnt fast enough to catch a clear pic of the drake streatching his wings, that one is my favorite.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep... thats one of my favorite things about these ducks.... maybe its because they're bread eaters or whatever but they are so fat and full plumed that it really makes em pretty in the sun or any light at all really. I think that the camera can take pictures with the shutter speed high enough to capture the wing motion... I just haven't read the manual enough to know what I'm really doing with all the buttons and settings. This was the first time that I really went out and tried to get "good" shots of anything. I would love to take dekes and the camera out to the lake and get pics of birds in the decoys.... but I need to get better before I attempt that. Anyway, thanks for the compliments guys... Hopefully I can get more and better shots as time goes by.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I want that buff one. nice pic's.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> What kind of camera is it? I would love to have an SLR/Digital. I miss messing with the f-stops and all that hubub. :mrgreen: I'll have to break out the old SLR's and see how much I've forgotten how to use them. :lol:


Its a Fuji FinePix S5700. Its pretty basic compared to some of the rigs people are running these days but still nice enough that I feel I'm doing pretty well compared to my old point and shoot. I figured out how to up the shutter speed so hopefully I can get some good pics of ducks stretching those wings. I got some more today of my dog retrieving that I'm going to put up here in a sec. I've heard about the SLR's and the other high end digitals and would love to have one... as well as a telephoto lens... which I've heard cost about double what a nice camera will run me. :shock:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

That 5th shot of the drake is awesome.

Aren't the digitals nice? I don't want to go back to film.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those pics are great. Finepix, eh? That's what my old digicam was. Here's a tip:

They hate water. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Pics! That camera seems to bring out some good color!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pic's...Riverrat 77 ...  

I don't care for ducks...I used to own a couple. They take 3 bites and then poop. 3 bites and poop. 3 bites and poop....messy animals....


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Nice pic's...Riverrat 77 ...
> 
> I don't care for ducks...I used to own a couple. They take 3 bites and then poop. 3 bites and poop. 3 bites and poop....messy animals....


and they taste like, yep you guessed it poop!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic's...Riverrat 77 ...
> ...


All the time !!!

Nothing a 'fire hose' can't fix though...  :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

James said:


> That 5th shot of the drake is awesome.
> 
> Aren't the digitals nice? I don't want to go back to film.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Did you know a 20 mp digital camera is the equivalent of a 35 mm film camera. Pretty crazy.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > That 5th shot of the drake is awesome.
> ...


You sure about that...???


----------

